# Greyhound scares passengers away!



## jphjaxfl (Mar 16, 2013)

An unspecified number of roaches hitched a ride on a Greyhound bus to try to make a brand new start of it in old New York. Upon discovering the unfortunate infestation, the driver pulled over and radioed for another bus.

The Greyhound bus was carrying 48 people, according to NBC New York. It originated in Atlantic City. Timothy Stokes, spokesperson for Greyhound, said, "Once the driver became aware of the situation, the driver followed procedures by pulling the bus over to a safe location and notifying our dispatch office."

A passenger called WABC-TV and said roaches were crawling onto seats, along windows and into people's hair. Passengers took photos of the roaches and of passengers standing on the side of the road afterward. Greyhound has apologized for the incident and issued refunds to the affected passengers (vermin not included).

In 2011, AirTran passengers alleged that roaches crawled from air vents and overhead bins during a flight from Charlotte to Houston.

Hopefully Amtrak will never have this problem. If Amtrak had service from Atlantic City to NYP,there would at least be an alternative.


----------



## MrFSS (Mar 16, 2013)

Being discussed *HERE*.


----------

